# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی

## miladsa68

دوستان به عنوان فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی چند نکته می گم این ها رو در نظر داشته باشید:

*1)عملی یا تئوری؟:* این رشته جز رشته هایی هست که زمینه تحقیقات توش وسیعه ولی تحقیق مساوی با پول نیست! این رو یادتون باشه. وهمچنین کار عملی و تئوری خوب داره

2)*وضعیت شغلی :
**A)حقوق دریافتی :د*ر آزمایشگاه های خصوصی طبق کانون کار یعنی حدود  1 میلیون دویست هزار تومنه و اگر استخدام بشید با کارانه و حقوق ثابت نهایت ۵  میلیون درآمد ماهیانه دارید البته در نظر داشته باشید فعلا هیچ خبری از استخدام نیست- 
*B) زمان کاری:*شغل شما شیفتی هست و بسته به محل کارتون ممکنه حالت اداری داشته باشه و اگر بیمارستانی باشه دیگه در تمام اوقات روز + تعطیلات شما رو می تونند شیفت بذارند.مثلا تعطیلات عید یا تعطیلات دیگه
*C)رتبه شغلی و ارتقا:*بین کارشناس و کارشناس ارشد تفاوت زیادی وجود نداره و از لحاظ پیدا کردن کار کارشناس ها راحت تر کار پیدا می کنند. در آزمایشگاه ها با لیسانس حداکثر سوپروایزری هست و با PHD مسول فنی و کارمند عالی رتبه دانشگاه مثل استادی
*D) استقلال شغلی:*شما کارمند هستید و تشخیص شما رو مسول فنی تایید می کنه و به صورت مستقل اجازه تایید ندارید. 
*E)محیط های کار*:آزمایشگاه های خصوصی،بیمارستان ها، شرکت های تجهیزات آزمایشگاهی،دانشگاه ها
آزمایشگاه و کلا محیط های درمانی محیط های تمیزی نیستند و همین اول در نظر داشته باشید با انواع و اقسام نمونه ها از خون گرفته تا مدفوع سر و کار دارید. البته نکته مثبت هم داره. با بیمار سر و کله نزدن هم بعضی وقت ها خودش نکته مثبته!
*3) وضعیت ادامه تخصیل:* شما در 3 گروه می تونید ادامه تحصیل بدین 
*A)رشته های ارشد وزارت علوم*
*B)رشته های ارشد وزارت بهداشت* (ژنتیک-خون شناسی-ایمنی شناسی-باکتری شناسی-انگل شناسی-قارچ شناسی-بیوشیمی-بیوتکنولوژی-سم شناسی -نانوتکنولوژی و بعضی رشته های دیگه که لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی ها مجازند مثل تغذیه)
*C)شیفت به پزشکی از لیسانس* ( شرایطش داشتن معدل لیسانس بالای 16- معدل دیپلم بالای 18- سن زیر 25 سال- داشتن مدرک زبان) البته ماشالله این قدر مملکت قانون داره که شب خوابیدین صبح پا شدین دیدن امتحان رو برداشتن جا نخورید
*D)* در ایران دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی در دانشگاه نداریم! دکترای این رشته در حال حاضر تک رشته است
همچنین فکر نکنید PHD گرفتید یکسره مشغول مریض ویزیت کردن هستید!
PHD= تحقیق!

*4)آزمایشگاه زدن:* طبق قانون 4 تا لیسانس آزمایشگاه با همدیگه می تونند موسس آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی به صورت تعاونی بشوند و همچنین باید یک مسول فنی هم معرفی کنند! بدون مسول فنی ( دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی یا پاتولوژیست) . هزینه زدن یک آزمایشگاه معمولی حداقل حدود 500 میلیون است.
*دکترای تک رشته PHD*: می تونند آزمایشگاه بزنند ولی در نظر داشته باشید مراجعه کننده ای ممکنه نداشته باشه و اصلا ارزش نداشته باشه توی آزمایشگاه تک رشته سرمایه گزاری کنید
اگر 4 تا phd در رشته های خون شناسی -بیوشیمی-میکروب شناسی- ایمنی شناسی با هم باشند می تونند امتیاز مسولیت فنی رو خودشون بگیرند

باز هم می گم آزمایشگاه زدن اصلا کار آسونی نیست + آزمایشگاه زدین معنیش این نیست مولتی میلیاردر بشید. کم آزمایشگاه ورشکسته ندیدم

*5)خطر شغلی :* زیاد. کار با نمونه های آلوده میکروبی و ویروسی و همچنین احتمال آسیب از مواد آزمایشگاهی

*6)تعهدات و طرح برای آزاد سازی مدارک برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور:* در نظر داشته باشید با توجه به منطقه دیپلمی که دارید شما تعهد خدمت دارید حال این یعنی چی؟ بذارید با مثال بگم متوجه بشید
شما منطقه 2 هستید و رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول می شوید. رشته های منطقه 2 و 3 دو برابر زمان تحصیل و منطقه 1 برابر زمان تحصیل تعهد خدمت دارند. شما با سهمیه منطقه 2 لیسانستون رو 4 ساله می گیرید پس 8 سال تعهد دارید. 2سال طرح یا سربازی. آقا پسر ها اگر سرباز باشند باید برند سربازی و حقوق سربازی می گیرند ماهی حدود 80 هزار تومن و اون هایی که طرح دارند ماهی حدود 1.5 میلیون! بعد از 2 سال طرح 6 سال تعهد دارید این تعهد برای کسانی که می خوان برند خارج از کشور اهمیت داره. این 6 سال رو باید یا جایی کار کنید بیمه رد کنند واستون یا اینکه بخرید. مبلغ خرید چند وقت پیش شد سالی حدود 6 میلیون یعنی 6 سال می شد 36 میلیون تومن. ولی باز اعتراض کردند به نرخ قدیم شد که می شد سالی 300 هزار تومن برای شما زیاد می شه باز! فکر کنم بشه حدود سالی همون 4 5 میلیون. این مبلغ فقط واسه گرفتن اصل مدرک برای رفتن به خارج از کشور اهمیت داره مگر نه مصرف داخلی نداره! (در مورد قیمت های جدید مطمئن نیستم حتما از دانشگاه سوال کنید)
*خوبی های طرح:* پول خوبی می دن! تجربه کاری خوبی پیدا می کنید
*بدی طرح:* مناطق محروم می افتند اکثرا و اگر در شانس اولتون در شرکت در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قبول نشید باید برید طرح تا بعد از طرح باز بتونید ارشد شرکت کنید. رشته های دیگه مثل زیست شناسی مشکل طرح رو برای دادن کنکور مجدد رو ندارند!
*سربازی:* خدمت سربازی اگر اعزام شدین لزوما معنیش خدمت در آزمایشگاه و بیمارستان ... نیست! در جریان باشید ممکنه اصلا دژبان بشین! حقوق هم فکر نکنم الان 100 هزارتومن هم ماهی بدن!
*پیام آور:* پیام آور ها رو زمان به کسانی که بسیج فعال داشتند می دادند به این صورت که معرفی نامه بهشون می دادن و مثل یک نیروی طرحی با پول کمتر و در مناطق محروم خدمتشون رو توی آزمایشگاه یا بیمارستان می گذروندند. حسنش هم نسبت سربازی اینه خلاصه از دست محیط نظامی خلاص می شین.
*اشتباهات متداول:*
1) این رشته دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی در ایران ندارد
2) این رشته شیمی به معنای شیمی دبیرستان زیاد نداره شاید فقط اندازه یک محلول سازی ساده- بیشتر دروس این رشته بیوشیمی است( همین چرخه کربس زیست یک مثال کوچیکه! همین کربس 10 تا آنزیم دیگه داره شما اسمشون رو هم نشنیدید تو کتاب!)
3) تا اونجا که من در جریانم حتی اگر شما دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی در خارج از کشور بگیرید و برگردید مدرک شما رو به عنوان دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی ارزشیابی نمی کنند و مدرک معادل می دن
*توصیه های یک فارغ التحصیل:
*اینکه کسانی می گن خدا رو شکر پزشکی نشدیم چرت محض می گند! به چند علت
1) پرستیژ شغلی پزشک ،دندان پزشک و دارو ساز اصلا قابل قیاس نیست در محیط کار
2)در آمد شغلیشون به عنوان پزشک خانواده حدود 10 برابر شما می تونه باشه. یعنی یک پزشک عمومی می تونه ماهی 10 تا 20 میلیون تومن در آمد داشته باشه
3) ادامه تحصیل: یک متخصص ارتوپدی یا جراح عمومی این قدر درمیارند رشته های علوم پایه تو خواب هم نمی بییند
پس اگر می تونید خواهش می کنم! خواهش می کنم یکسال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونید باور کنید اگر تلاش کنید خیلی مسیر روشن تری دارید کم نیستند لیسانس های پیراپزشکی که می خوان از اول کنکور سراسری بدن


در رشته های پیراپزشکی وضعیت شغلی پرستاری عالیه. یعنی تعداد استخدام 20 برابر رشته علوم آزمایشگاهیه!
رشته های توان بخشی اگر اعصاب دارید! مثل فیزیوتراپی وارد شید
دذ کل یکسری رشته های گم نام دیگه هم هستند اسمشون رو کمتر شنیدین ولی خوب پول می سازند! مثلا تغذیه دام! چرا اینو می گم !؟ چون شما برای کاری که انجام می دین پول می گیرید و در آمد ساعتی ندارید! اینو از من به شما نصیحت اگر دنبال پول در آوردن هستید وارد رشته ای بشید که تعرفه و حق دست بتونید برای خودتون تعیین کنید نه اینکه ساعتی حقوق بگیرید!

قبل از انتخاب رشته تا قبل از اومدن نتایج برید یک آزمایشگاه صحبت کنید که فقط وایستین و محیط آزمایشگاه رو ببینید و آشنا بشید بعد تصمیم بگیرید این کار شما هست یا نه!

سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## bahman seraj

این مبلغ فقط واسه گرفتن اصل مدرک برای رفتن به خارج از کشور اهمیت داره مگر نه مصرف داخلی نداره!

یعنی مدرک مون بین المللی میشه ؟ یعنی این مدرک واسه اشتغال در خارج از کشور هست؟ ممنون.

----------


## sir_mohsen

والله من همین دیروز آزمایشگاه بودم پرس و جو کردم خیلی از این رشته تعریف می کردن
رئیس آزمایشگاه هم خودش دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی داشت که البته درسته الان دیگه دکترا نداره ولی به احتمال بسیار قوی تا چند وقت دیگه برمیگرده
میگفت من بدون سرمایه با وام آزمایشگاه زدم و بعد یه مدت هم تصفیه کردم
بعدشم رفتم با مسئول فنی یه آزمایشگاه دیگه صحبت کردم اونم باز گفت رشته خوبیه
در مورد درآمد که ازش سوال کردم (روم نشد بگم چقدر حقوق میگیرین، کلی گفتم وضعیت درآمدش چطوره؟) گفت اکثر کسایی که کارمند آزمایشگاه خصوصی هستن دارن دو جا کار میکنن که درآمدشونم خیلی خوبه
بعدشم از استخدام سوال پرسیدم گفت الان هر مرکز درمانی که داره آگهی استخدام میزنه بعد از پرستار بیشتر از همه علوم آز لازم داره (البته به محل زندگیتون هم بستگی داره من تو یه شهر نسبتا کوچیک هستم که اکثرا رشته های پیراپزشکی هنوز اشباع نشدن،شهرهای بزرگ رو خبر ندارم)
درآمد آزمایشگاه هم والله فکر نمیکنم به اون بدی که دوستمون گفت باشه
به هرحال فکر میکنم هر کسی حالا چه بیمار باشه یا سالم باشه بخواد چکاپ بشه چند باری پاش به آزمایشگاه باز میشه و هر بار چند صدهزار تومنی خرجش میشه و با توجه به اینکه بیمه ها همه پول آزمایشگاه ها رو میدن مردم هم توی آزمایشگاه رفتن کوتاهی نمیکنن! و این درحالیه که من تا به حال تو زندگیم برای یه دکتر عمومی پول ویزیت ندادم! دندون پزشک ها هم که 2تا از دایی هام و دختر داییم مطب دندون پزشکی دارن اوووووووونجور هم وضع مالیشون خوب نیست و متوسطه چون هزینه دندونپزشکی زیاده و بیمه هم پولش رو نمیده مردم نمیرن زیاد. الان که هر دو قدم یه مطب پزشک یا دندون پزشک باز شده
البته بازم میگم به شرایط شهرتون بستگی داره ولی تو شهر ما که به ازای هر 100 تا مطب پزشک یه آزمایشگاه هست و کارشون هم گرفته انگار

از نظر بورس گرفتن برای خارج رفتن هم باید توی یکی از رشته های علوم پایه پزیرش بگیرید که دانشگاه های خارجی برخلاف ایران به اینجور رشته ها خیلی خوب توجه میکنن و میشه گفت فاند گرفتن هم واسه این رشته ها تقریبا ساده است و این درحالیه که اگر شما پزشک باشین احتمال مجوز کار گرفتن تو خارج از کشور تقریبا 0.00000000001% هستش و دو نوبت امتحانای بسیییییییییییار سخت باید گذرونده بشه که هزینه هرکدومش هم هزاران دلاره!

دوستمم که پارسال علوم آز قبول شده میگفت احتمالش خیلی زیاده که تا چند وقت دیگه دکتراش هم برگرده و تا 6 سال آینده که ما به امتحان دکترا برسیم که دیگه حتما برگشته
قانون سختی کار برای این رشته هم فقط تصویب مجلسش مونده

به هرحال قطعا فاصله رشته های پزشکی و دندون(دارو نه به هیچوجه!) با رشته های دیگه فرسنگ هاست و اگر کسی توی خودش میبینه که میتونه سال آینده پزشکی قبول بشه حتما بمونه ولی اگر میبینید توانش رو ندارید یا با این قانون مسخره تاثیر معدل شانستون خیلی پایینه دیگه عمرتون رو بیشتر از این هدر ندین. به هرحال رشته های پیراپزشکی اکثرا از خییییییییییلی از رشته های مهندسی کار و درآمدش بهتره و تهش بیکار نمیمونین ولی اگر بخواین خودتون رو با پزشکا مقایسه کنین که واقعا خیلی اختلاف هست.

اینم تحقیقاتی بود که من در این چند وقته در مورد این رشته انجام دادم گفتم در اختیار دوستان قرار بذارم شاید تو تصمیم گیری بدردشون بخوره

----------


## sir_mohsen

درضمن دوستمون درست گفتن زدن آزمایشگاه به معنی مولتی میلیاردر شدن نیست ولی قطعا با توجه به اینکه برای زدن آزمایشگاه احتمالا دکترا دارین و این یعنی به اندازه یک دکتر عمومی درس خوندین، 100% میتونین درآمدی به اندازه اون دکتر عمومی داشته باشین(نگفتم درآمد بیشتر چون جو تاپیک خیلی ضد علوم آزمایشگاهیه :Yahoo (76): )
ولی خوب یه متخصص(حالا کی میخواد امتحان تخصص و فوق تخصص قبول بشه) به احتمال زیاد از شما درآمد خییییلی بیشتری خواهد داشت
و به عنوان یه مقایسه دیگه شما هنوز هم از بسیاری از مشاغل دیگه مرتبط با رشته های مهندسی درآمدتون بیشتره

کلا میخوام بگم به سطح توقع فرد بستگی داره
من یکی که زیاد به فکر ماهی 100-150 میلیون درآمد نیستم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

شما که زحمت کشیدین کاش درمورد خود رشته ودرساش هم یه مقدارتوضیح میدادین....من هنوز نمیدونم به این رشته علاقه دارم یانه....

----------


## miladsa68

> این مبلغ فقط واسه گرفتن اصل مدرک برای رفتن به خارج از کشور اهمیت داره مگر نه مصرف داخلی نداره!
> 
> یعنی مدرک مون بین المللی میشه ؟ یعنی این مدرک واسه اشتغال در خارج از کشور هست؟ ممنون.


نه بین المللی نمی شه. صرفا ریز نمرات و اصل مدرکتون هست و بیشتر واسه خارج از کشور کاربرد داره




> شما که زحمت کشیدین کاش درمورد خود رشته ودرساش هم یه مقدارتوضیح میدادین....من هنوز نمیدونم به این رشته علاقه دارم یانه....


در مورد خود رشته هم اکثر فارع التحصیل ها جذب آزمایشگاه های تشخیص طبی می شن و  کاری که انجام می دن هم انجام تست های مختلف هست روی نمونه های مختلف هست. یک مثال خیلی کوچیک مثلا یک قطره خون رو لامش رو می کشن و شروع به شمارش گلبول های سفید می کنند مثلا 30 تا لنفوسیت 70 تا نوتروقبل. یا آزمایش میکروسکوپی روی ادرار که زیر میکروسکوپ آیا اثری از کریستال ها یا باکتری هست؟ آیا گلبول سفید داره؟ یا بررسی مدفوع زیر میکروسکوپ که آیا تخم انگی وجود داره؟ و دستگاه های مختلفی که تست هایی رو به صورت اتومات انجام می دن
دروس هم دروس علوم پایه پزشکی مثل باکتری شناسی. ایمنی شناسی. خون شناسی. قارچ شناسی پزشکی. بیوشیمی. بیشتر درس ها حفظ کردنی هستند. مخصوصا بیوشیمی. درس هاتون تقریبا همشون آزمایشگاه هم دارند و به صورت عملی کار می کنید. مثلا در کتاب زیست شناسی درس سال سوم یک مثال خیلی ساده از ایمنی شناسی. درس گردش مواد در مورد گلبول های سفید و انعقاد و گروه خون یک مثال ساده از خون شناسی و درس چرخه کربس در زیست پیش دانشگاهی یک مثال ساده از بیوشیمیه . حالا همین دروس بسط پیدا می کنند. چندین چرخه انرژی دیگه می خونید. هر کدوم چه آنزیم هایی دارند و غیره...
البته این ها تئوری هستند. توصیه می کنم حتما برید توی آزمایشگاه و وایستین ببینید. سوال خشک خالی نپرسید. ببینید!



> والله من همین دیروز آزمایشگاه بودم پرس و جو کردم خیلی از این رشته تعریف می کردن
> رئیس آزمایشگاه هم خودش دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی داشت که البته درسته الان دیگه دکترا نداره ولی به احتمال بسیار قوی تا چند وقت دیگه برمیگرده
> میگفت من بدون سرمایه با وام آزمایشگاه زدم و بعد یه مدت هم تصفیه کردم
> بعدشم رفتم با مسئول فنی یه آزمایشگاه دیگه صحبت کردم اونم باز گفت رشته خوبیه
> در مورد درآمد که ازش سوال کردم (روم نشد بگم چقدر حقوق میگیرین، کلی گفتم وضعیت درآمدش چطوره؟) گفت اکثر کسایی که کارمند آزمایشگاه خصوصی هستن دارن دو جا کار میکنن که درآمدشونم خیلی خوبه
> بعدشم از استخدام سوال پرسیدم گفت الان هر مرکز درمانی که داره آگهی استخدام میزنه بعد از پرستار بیشتر از همه علوم آز لازم داره (البته به محل زندگیتون هم بستگی داره من تو یه شهر نسبتا کوچیک هستم که اکثرا رشته های پیراپزشکی هنوز اشباع نشدن،شهرهای بزرگ رو خبر ندارم)
> درآمد آزمایشگاه هم والله فکر نمیکنم به اون بدی که دوستمون گفت باشه
> به هرحال فکر میکنم هر کسی حالا چه بیمار باشه یا سالم باشه بخواد چکاپ بشه چند باری پاش به آزمایشگاه باز میشه و هر بار چند صدهزار تومنی خرجش میشه و با توجه به اینکه بیمه ها همه پول آزمایشگاه ها رو میدن مردم هم توی آزمایشگاه رفتن کوتاهی نمیکنن! و این درحالیه که من تا به حال تو زندگیم برای یه دکتر عمومی پول ویزیت ندادم! دندون پزشک ها هم که 2تا از دایی هام و دختر داییم مطب دندون پزشکی دارن اوووووووونجور هم وضع مالیشون خوب نیست و متوسطه چون هزینه دندونپزشکی زیاده و بیمه هم پولش رو نمیده مردم نمیرن زیاد. الان که هر دو قدم یه مطب پزشک یا دندون پزشک باز شده
> البته بازم میگم به شرایط شهرتون بستگی داره ولی تو شهر ما که به ازای هر 100 تا مطب پزشک یه آزمایشگاه هست و کارشون هم گرفته انگار
> ...


الان نزدیک 25 ساله دکترای این رشته در ایران برداشته شده. و برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه یا باید دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی داشته باشید. یا تخصص پاتولوژی پزشکی. یا نزدیک 11 سال درس بحون phd بگیرید و با 3 تا phd دیگه همراه شید بتونید آزمایشگاه بزنید.4 تا لیسانس هم می تونند آزمایشگاه بزنند ولی مسول فنی یا دکترای علوم آز می خواهد یا پاتولوژیست. در کل راهش زیادی دشواره! و حتما یک سرمایه حسابی می خواهد

در مورد حقوق هم در آزمایشگاه خصوصی ماهی خوب بدن 800 900 می دن. طرفی که 2 شیفت یعنی 16 ساعت در روز کار می کنه. ماهی 2 تومن هم نمی شه آخرش! یک پزشک عمومی پزشک خانواده شه توی دهات نزدیک ماهی 10 میلیون در میاره. و بیمارستان هم بره حد اقل 2.5! حالا مقایسه جایگاه شغلیش بماند

اگر باز دوست دارید نظرات بیشتری رو بشنوید یک گروه توی فیسبوک هست به اسم بروبچ علوم آزمایشگاهی. یا دانشجو هایی این رشته هستند یا فارغ التحصیل ها. توصیه می کنم یک پست اونجا بذاری و بپرسی چرا علوم آزمایشگاهی نخونم؟ بعد جواب ها رو بخون.

----------


## hsam

اخ اگه یکی بود پرستاری هوشبری و اتاق عمل و پر تو شناسی روو هم همین طور می گفت عالی بود احسنت برشما

----------


## miladsa68

بیا بالا جدید ها بخونند

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> اخ اگه یکی بود پرستاری هوشبری و اتاق عمل و پر تو شناسی روو هم همین طور می گفت عالی بود احسنت برشما


دقیقا‍!!!لطفا یکی هم در مرود این رشته ها بگه

----------


## miladsa68

آپدیت شد

کاشکی این تاپیک رو می شد پین کرد

----------


## amirdehqaniii

سلام. میخواستم بدونم هزینه آزمایشگاه زدن چقده. وسایلش چقد گرونن. میلیاریه؟

----------


## last shot

بچه ها کسی توی آشناهاش دکترای هماتولوژی سراغ داره؟میخوام بدونم وضعیت درآمدش چطوره .گرفتن دکترای هماتو خیلییی سخته (توی کل کشور 33 نفر پذیرش داره یعنی هر دانشگاه 3-4 نفر بیشتر نمیگیره دلیلش رو هم نمیدونم)میخوام بدونم الان درآمدش چطوره؟

----------


## alireza2253

> دوستان به عنوان فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی چند نکته می گم این ها رو در نظر داشته باشید:
> 
> *1)عملی یا تئوری؟:* این رشته جز رشته هایی هست که زمینه تحقیقات توش وسیعه ولی تحقیق مساوی با پول نیست! این رو یادتون باشه. وهمچنین کار عملی و تئوری خوب داره
> 
> 2)*وضعیت شغلی :
> **A)حقوق دریافتی :د*ر آزمایشگاه های خصوصی طبق کانون کار یعنی حدود  1 میلیون دویست هزار تومنه و اگر استخدام بشید با کارانه و حقوق ثابت نهایت ۵  میلیون درآمد ماهیانه دارید البته در نظر داشته باشید فعلا هیچ خبری از استخدام نیست- 
> *B) زمان کاری:*شغل شما شیفتی هست و بسته به محل کارتون ممکنه حالت اداری داشته باشه و اگر بیمارستانی باشه دیگه در تمام اوقات روز + تعطیلات شما رو می تونند شیفت بذارند.مثلا تعطیلات عید یا تعطیلات دیگه
> *C)رتبه شغلی و ارتقا:*بین کارشناس و کارشناس ارشد تفاوت زیادی وجود نداره و از لحاظ پیدا کردن کار کارشناس ها راحت تر کار پیدا می کنند. در آزمایشگاه ها با لیسانس حداکثر سوپروایزری هست و با PHD مسول فنی و کارمند عالی رتبه دانشگاه مثل استادی
> *D) استقلال شغلی:*شما کارمند هستید و تشخیص شما رو مسول فنی تایید می کنه و به صورت مستقل اجازه تایید ندارید. 
> ...


   خدا پدرت  بیامرزه عالی بود ممنون

----------


## last shot

> خدا پدرت  بیامرزه عالی بود ممنون


کافی بود روی دکمه ی تشکر یا امتیاز بزنید نه این که کل پست استارتر رو نقل قول کنید.این طوری تایپیک بیخودی چند صفحه ای میشه و همشو بچه ها نمیخونند.

----------


## last shot

ضمنا بچه ها به تاریخ پست های استارتر توجه کنید میزان درآمد وسایر اطلاعات مربوط به 94 هست.چند تا قانون عوض شده  و درآمدها هم کلی تغییر کرده.

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> اخ اگه یکی بود پرستاری هوشبری و اتاق عمل و پر تو شناسی روو هم همین طور می گفت عالی بود احسنت برشما


آره والا ....کسی نیست؟

----------


## dars

> بچه ها کسی توی آشناهاش دکترای هماتولوژی سراغ داره؟میخوام بدونم وضعیت درآمدش چطوره .گرفتن دکترای هماتو خیلییی سخته (توی کل کشور 33 نفر پذیرش داره یعنی هر دانشگاه 3-4 نفر بیشتر نمیگیره دلیلش رو هم نمیدونم)میخوام بدونم الان درآمدش چطوره؟


ارشد هماتو یکی از فامیلامون داره دانشگاه زاهدان درس میده

----------


## miladsa68

> سلام. میخواستم بدونم هزینه آزمایشگاه زدن چقده. وسایلش چقد گرونن. میلیاریه؟


سلام
بستگی داره. ولی آزمایشگاه جنرال حداقل 500 میلیونی می خواهد. البته آزمایشگاه هم می شه اجاره کرد. راه دیگه هم اینکه بعضی شرکت ها دستگاه مجانی می دن ولی باید یک مقدار ثابت کیت بخرین. راه دیگه هم اینکه دستگاه دست دوم و قدیمی بخرین.در کل بیزینسه دیگه. ممکنه بزنین بگیره ممکنه نگیره یا ورشکست شین



> بچه ها کسی توی آشناهاش دکترای هماتولوژی سراغ داره؟میخوام بدونم وضعیت درآمدش چطوره .گرفتن دکترای هماتو خیلییی سخته (توی کل کشور 33 نفر پذیرش داره یعنی هر دانشگاه 3-4 نفر بیشتر نمیگیره دلیلش رو هم نمیدونم)میخوام بدونم الان درآمدش چطوره؟


کلا رشته های علوم پایه تفاوت چشم گیری ندارند. موضوعیت همشون تحقیقه. شما چه هماتو درس بدی چه انگل پایه حقوقتون یکیه. هماتو قدیم چون کمتر می گرفتن یکسری دانشگاه ها ممکنه به صورت حق التدریسی و در شرایط ایده آل تر هیئت علمی استخدام کنند. پی اچ دیش هم می تونه با چند تا phd دیگه شریک شن حق مسئولیت فنی آزمایشگاه بگیرند. ولی رشته های تاپ تری هم هستند. مثلا ژنتیک پزشکی که شما آزمایشگاه ژنتیک می تونین بزنین یا حتی میکروبشناسی پزشکی که صرفا می تونین آزمایشات میکروبی انجام بدین ولی چیزی به نام آزمایشگاه هماتو تک نداریم. رشته هایی هم هستند که بعضی دانشگاها کلا ندارند مثلا دانشگاه کرمان نانوتکنولوژی پزشکی یا بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی تو کادر هیئت علمیشون ندارند. مخلص کلام! در آمد آنچنانی از توی phd هماتو که مد نظرتون باشه خبری نیست

----------


## miladsa68

> ضمنا بچه ها به تاریخ پست های استارتر توجه کنید میزان درآمد وسایر اطلاعات مربوط به 94 هست.چند تا قانون عوض شده  و درآمدها هم کلی تغییر کرده.


نه ، تاپیک رو توجه کنید بروزش کردم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zealous

> نه ، تاپیک رو توجه کنید بروزش کردم


ببخشید شما اطلاعاتی در مورد اپلای برای این رشته دارید؟ چه سایتی؟
اپلای برای مقطع کارشناسی بهتره یا ارشد (هماتو) ؟

----------


## miladsa68

> ببخشید شما اطلاعاتی در مورد اپلای برای این رشته دارید؟ چه سایتی؟
> اپلای برای مقطع کارشناسی بهتره یا ارشد (هماتو) ؟


سلام
بله من خودم اپلای کردم برای ارشد این رشته از دانشگاه Dominican کالیفرنیا، پذیرش گرفتم ولی ویزا نتونستم بگیرم.
سایت خاصی وجود نداره. باید تو سایت های دانشگاهها بگردین و هر دانشگاهی پیش نیاز خودش رو داره
اطلاعات کلی رو از سایت applyabroad  می تونید بگیرید، فارسی هم هست
ارشد علوم آزمایشگاهی بیشترجنبه کاری داره خصوصا کسایی که می خوان خارج از کشور کار کنند مگر نه رشته های دیگه آکادمیک ترن، ارشد علوم آزمایشگاهی تز نداره

----------

